# Effects of e-cigarettes on platelet and vascular function



## Hooked (3/5/20)

*Effects of electronic cigarette on platelet and vascular function after four months of use*
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0278691520302775

Food and Chemical Toxicology
Volume 141, July 2020, 111389

Highlights

Electronic Cigarette vaping for four months, has a neutral effect on platelet aggregation of healthy smokers.
Continuation of tobacco cigarette smoking further deteriorates platelet function during 4 months of use.
Electronic cigarette vaping improves arterial elastic properties and oxidative stress after 4 months of use
Tobacco cigarette smoking causes further impairment of arterial elasticity and oxidative stress during 4 months of use

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (3/5/20)

Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------

